# Kribensis fry!!!



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

Last night I went to do a water change on my 29gal, and sure enough I saw the male, and I was like "Wow, that's a lot of poo... wait.... IT'S MOVING!!!" I now have a cloud of Kribensis fry swimming around with their parents! I'm so happy, they're awesome to watch! I had found it odd, mom and dad had been hiding a lot lately...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Congrats.....


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

congrats, hope they do well.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ahhhh, I remember the days.....
Enjoy them, they are a blast to watch. And don't be a bit surprised if they do it again next month. As soon as the fry are about 3-4 weeks old and on their own, mom and dad will be at it again. You might conciderer getting them a cave of some sort to spawn in (a terra cotta flower pot with a hole in the side works great). It helps them feel more secure and helps keep other fish from eating the eggs.

Congrats!


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

Buggy said:


> Ahhhh, I remember the days.....
> Enjoy them, they are a blast to watch. And don't be a bit surprised if they do it again next month. As soon as the fry are about 3-4 weeks old and on their own, mom and dad will be at it again. You might conciderer getting them a cave of some sort to spawn in (a terra cotta flower pot with a hole in the side works great). It helps them feel more secure and helps keep other fish from eating the eggs.
> 
> Congrats!


Hehehe, I have a nice cave structure for them, with a ton of driftwood. I love watching em!


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

How cute, any photos/videos


----------

